# Wire Gauge/Wiring Techniques



## evitative (Jul 1, 2019)

What gauge wire is everyone using for these builds?  I had some stranded 22 AWG laying around and was having a heck of a time trying to wire one of the 3PDT boards.  Any tips?  Would I be better off using 24 AWG, or maybe solid copper wiring?


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2019)

I use 24AWG.   Stranded from the jacks to 3PDT, solid for everything else.


----------



## evitative (Jul 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> I use 24AWG.   Stranded from the jacks to 3PDT, solid for everything else.


Any particular reason for that, or just what works for you?


----------



## Angershark (Jul 2, 2019)

I was using 22AWG stranded. I was having some of the problems you are having with it. Then I read a post on here about someone using 24AWG stranded with silicone insulation. The difference for me was amazing! So much more easier for me to work with. I read about what the more experienced builders use and try it out to see how it works. The important thing is to remember to go with what works for you.


----------

